# Renting in Vancouver from the UK



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi my wife and I have got our permanent residency status and landed earlier this year but we now want to make the proper move to Vancouver in March or April 2011. We are renting out our property in the UK and want to rent a property in Vancouver and were wondering if anyone had contacts or advice on how to do it without references etc. We also have a cat so need somewhere pet friendly. Perfect plan is to rent from UK and land picking up the keys (furnished or unfurnished), is this possible. Any tips appreciated.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I think it's a bit risky to rent somewhere long term without checking out the area, the accommodation and the landlord - or at least having someone you trust do this for you. I think it would be better to find a short term, furnished rental - this would allow you time to look around for something longer term.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

*good points*

[thanks for that, I think that is where we are getting to. We have been to Vancouver a number of times and know the areas but it is a case of getting somewhere signed up. I agree I think we are going to head for a short term furnished and that gives us time to look for something longer term. Anyone with contacts out there?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

DavidHudson said:


> [thanks for that, I think that is where we are getting to. We have been to Vancouver a number of times and know the areas but it is a case of getting somewhere signed up. I agree I think we are going to head for a short term furnished and that gives us time to look for something longer term. Anyone with contacts out there?


Good idea to ask for recommendations. If you don't get any, you should be able to find loads of short term, furnished rentals on the internet. You could go with a room in a shared house (with access to laundry and kitchen) - this is a cheaper option. You could also have more privacy with a furnished apartment/condo or a furnished house. It depends on your preferences and budget. Here are some sites I found quickly:

Vancouver Furnished Accommodations | Vancouver Apartment Rentals in BC Canada

Vancouver Furnished Suites- Fully Furnished Short Term Rentals Listings - Sunstar Realty Ltd.

Vancouver Vacation Rentals by Owner, Vancouver VRBO®, Vancouver BC Accommodations, Vancouver Canada Condo Rentals

craigslist: vancouver, BC classifieds for jobs, apartments, personals, for sale, services, community, and events

Vancouver Short Term Rentals, Vancouver Short Term Apartments & Vancouver Furnished Apartments - Roomorama

Vancouver Furnished Suites and Accommodations | Vancouver Short Stay

Short term rentals Vancouver. housing, apartment, offices, furnished or unfurnished with short term leases on Kijiji.ca


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the leads and advice I am on the case.....


----------

